# Curious about Mac



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

What is the difference between Mac Os X and Windows XP, or Microsoft in general? I know Mac's have 2 processors and Microsofts have 1 but what else?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

The first thing you need to understand is that Microsoft doesn't make computers. There are many PC models which have dual processors, though they are much less common (and for good reason- they are only useful in some applications) than the single processor configuration. 

With Apple, you have the tiniest bit of software available to you. Very few, if any specialized apps can be found for mac (which means you're stuck with only the most popular programs, assuming their creators have made a mac version).

Software made to run under windows will not run natively under Mac OS, which means games are pretty much out of the question- unless you like nanosaur, perhaps the only notable game ever made for the mac, aside from Halo which is made, ironically, by microsoft. 

I may seem like a Mac hater by now, but they do have their market niche. This is in Audiovisual design. They are good machines for audio and video editing, and there is no shortage of software packages for these types of things. For business or gaming, go with a PC.


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

I don't agree so much with Fox, who seems to focus only on Mac's limits. Ok, if you're looking for a machine just for games, a PC should be your choice, but there are good games also for Macs, such as Doom 3 and others. For every other kind of application, you will find good apps on the mac side. the office suite is also available on the mac side, and it's working well. you may find also free solutions if you don't want to spend money on office, like open office. GIMP is a free alternative of pfotoshop working perfectly, since the unix background of OS X. Also, security from viruses, trojans and so on isn't an issue on the mac side, since no application can be installed without and administrator password, so you should install the malware by yourself.
From an hardware point of view, it's not true that Macs have two processors. I'm running a laptop with a single processor, the new iMac has one processor... The new G5 PowerMacs are built with two 2.7 GHz processors, and many PCs are now using the dual core approach. This solution is due to the fact that there's a nanofabrication limit, since's it's hard to have a reliable fabrication process below 50 nm, and therefore it's easier to include two cores than to improve the speed on a single one.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

tiny amount of software avable my foot, fox. i keep running out of hard drive space with software that can be found on the internet, demo, freeware and tons and tons of shareware. sure so are not so useful, while others are must have. the cool thing is most mac shareware is full featured, and only costs 10 to 50 bucks to register. then because os x is unix based, all that fantastic open source software can be had for the most part, and apple has the compilers and other things you need to install unix software free on their website. go here and tell me there is little software. sure, macs are not for hard core gaming, but if there is software on windows you like, there is mac software that can do the same thing.
other differences is as said before, there are next to none spyware, malware, vireses and such that will even work on a mac. also apple makes the hardware and software so macs are alot more stable ( but that is much of mircosoft's fault, they have to write windows to run on any x86 platform, which is millions of combonations, which makes it a miracle that windows even runs at all. so hats off to microsoft for pulling it off.) this also means that you can build a custom win pc, but have to take preconfigured macs.
so in the end, its a matter of what you want to do with the computer, and what your needs are. gameing get a win pc. going to school, either works. just home web surfing, get a mac. for work, get what they have. me, i have a higher end win pc for gaming, and a g4/466 mac for every thing else.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I like to keep my options open. That's why I built a PC that cost me 200 bucks and is still comparable to any new macintosh out there. 

If you have trouble with a PC, you can take it anywhere and they will know what to do. If you're using a mac, you're pretty much stuck with taking it to an apple store. The geek down the street sure isn't going to know what to make of it. 

And speaking of open source, most linux distros are compiled for intel compatible processors. And you can't tell me there isn't more software available specifically for OSX than there is for Linux in general.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Not all Macs have two processors. Some G4 PowerMacs and most G5 PowerMacs have two processors. Other Macs such as the iMacs, eMacs, PowerBooks, etc. only have one processor. Computers built with Intel-compatible processors can come in dual processor configurations, but are not as common as single processor configs.

Macs actually do have a lot of available software. Microsoft Office, Dreamweaver, Flash, Photoshop, etc. are all available on Mac. Programs that work on *nix systems can work on Mac OS X and in some cases can be found already compiled and packaged into an installer. Many of the popular *nix programs can also be found compiled for Windows. Some good examples of these programs are GIMP and OpenOffice.org. If you can find a program for Windows, you can probably find a Mac version or equivalent.

For a long time Macs have not recieved the same level of attention from game developers as Windows. Many developed for Windows due to the large audience, but there still were companies that would also release their games for Mac, such as Blizzard. There are notible Mac games other than Halo. Unreal Tournament, World of Warcraft, Command & Conquer Generals and Neverwinter Nights are good examples. The Marathon Trilogy, made by Bungie, are some great older games. There are, however, many games that are only available for Windows, such as Guild Wars.

Macs are great for audio, video, graphics, web design, software development, etc. Windows still has a large selection of games. For many people, the decision is personal preference.


----------



## appleswitch (Apr 10, 2005)

More macs have dual procecors becouse OS X 10.4 Tiger Is the first OS to use the full potential of both dual and single, 32 and 64 bit precesors

Im busy with posts on appleswitch but your giving the wrong answers fox, the first thing that cought my eye was that microsoft makes halo. Im not a gamer but any mac enthusiest knows Halo Is made by bungie and bungie was stolen from apple, once again showing microsoft has no original Ideas! halo, despite attempts to cover it up by bungie as microsoft holds the gun to its head, Is a mac game designed on a mac for mac under as the fourth game in the vary sucessfull Marathon series made only for mac. I would also like to ad that in the bonus DVD for Halo 2 they do a poor job of covering up the Apple Aqua desktops, Cinima displays, and Marathon/Apple shirts.

BTW - The marathon logo Is a logo option on XBox live, Foundation Is a halo map and the mystery font for the Halo logo is based on a marathon map logo.
:sayyes: Feel free to kiss my ring and do some reaserch nest time.

"If you have a problem with a windows there are thousands who can tell you your screwed. If you have a mac theres only a handfull of people to tell you your mac Is perctly fine " :laugh:


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Oh my bad, maybe it was the "Microsoft game studios" splash screen in the beginning of Halo that made me think it was made by microsoft.

Bungie was stolen by apple? I don't think so. I did my own research, and an IRC chat log run by employees of Bungie.

Khral: Did Apple ever offer to buy Bungie, or did Bungie ever offer to sell out to Apple? This sorta ties in with Halo being presented in MW Expo the first time.

ProudFles [Matt Soell]: Apple never offered to buy us. I don't think that would have made much sense for them.

So, with that said, I don't think I'll be kissing any rings any time soon. And I'd recommend that you keep the flaming to a minimum, or you won't last very long here.


----------



## Millsy (Feb 4, 2005)

Bungie wasn't stolen by apple, it was stolen by Microsoft.

Bungie made the Marathon series for Macintosh, they were eventually converted to run on PC, but they were first and foremost a mac game development company.

Halo was originally going to be a lot different from what it became. That's because about half-way through development, Microsoft tossed more money at them then they could ever DREAM of making normally.

Also, I would like to point out, as a bit of an off topic bit. The master chief in Halo, ISN'T HUMAN. So many people don't know the back story behind Halo. Which is in the same universe as Marathon (albeit, a different timeline) You can see the marathon symbol so often in Halo. That and when the enemies go "ohno! A mark5!" They mean a mark 5 Battle droid, the mark 4's where from Marathon  The battle droids are just programmed to think they are human, otherwise they go nuts and kill everybody. Anywho, that's enough story, back to macs!


Macs are better than PC's in a lot of respects. Their OS has a much better layout when it comes to finding things (everything is in a central location). The search function is 50X faster than on a PC. The driver system is much better than a PC (on OS 9.2, where you can tell ANY input device to do ANYTHING you want, want your CD eject button to power down your computer or startup UT 2004, no problem!) and how many OS's do you know that you can put in a new network card, then go search the internet for the right drivers for it? 

The ability to boot off any input device, so long as it can hold a system folder is a huge advantage. With OS 9.2, you also could just copy your "system" folder to anywhere else, and boom, that was your OS with all your settings. No registry settings to screw up at all.

With the more expensive hardware, does come the advantage that you know it will work 99.99999% of the time. They have much more quality control over everything. 

I used to hate Macs, especially when I was in High school. That was because they were so locked down, and poorly configured (no virtual memory when they only had 32mb of ram). After seeing my friends Mac over the years, it’s given me a lot of respect for what they can do. And since those MacMini’s came out, I’ve really been thinking about buying one, just so I can try programming for them. And try the “MONO” system that I’ve read so much about, it’s the .NET framework, but for linux or Mac OSX!


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

My mistake. What I meant was that Bungie wasn't stolen from Apple by Microsoft, because Bungie was never owned by apple. True, they made software for macs, and they still do, but nobody stole them.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

lol, i started this thread to learn about macs, and it has turned into a war over halo! but i don't like halo, i like star wars republic commando. keep up the bashing of halo! lol


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Sorry HenryVI, the Mac vs. PC argument is as heated as partisan politics. I'll try and make sure this thread stays on topic.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

ok, i have done a bit of research, and, before anyone attempts to correct me on this, you are barking up the wrong tree.

anything i say here can be verified if someone has the gumption to do so.

macintosh, as a company, reports that there is 700,000 programs available for mac.

however, keep in mind, only about half of these are newer than 1998.

as far as games for mac, i took a walk to comp usa, and circut city, and i walked through the store and i looked at the boxes of more than 100 of their newest game titles.

what i discovered, is that less than 20% will run on a mac. what was funny, was about half of the ones that run on mac, are kids educational titles, like simcity4.


so yeah, there's games for the mac, but they are almost all school type learning games.

and yes, there is many many other applications for mac, most of which are graphic and video editing tools.

basically, i'm not a mac basher, i think that for most things, macintosh computers are fine. however, would i purposely spend that much on one? 

*no way*, i did like fox, and built an equally capable machine for less than 1/5 the cost of a mac.

the first 3 computers i ever used were apples and macs, and i loved them.

nowadays though, i'm a more hands on kind of person, and i want a machine that i can tear into and mess with things. i want to be able to buy hardware from 100's of retailers, not just apple.

it's for this reason alone that i will not own a mac.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

No Fox, it's alright. I just thought it was hilarious that you guys got all riled up on halo... after all, isn't a forum for discussion? :question:


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

It certainly is :smile: the only problem was that we (well I mostly) were starting to get off topic, and that really isn't fair to you since it has nothing to do with the macintosh itself.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Fox, this is off topic, but... you know anything about programming?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

A bit, though nothing about the new languages, and by new I mean anything that was popular from '90 to present day. The only reason for that is that when I was a kid (9 or 10, I know some of the forum elders would still consider me a kid :smile I programmed BASIC on a Commodore 64. It's a helpful language to start with, but it's not a good basis for learning an object oriented language like C or Java.


----------

